# Oil Change



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmmm. Anyone know where I can get one of these dirty oil meters that lets me know when to change my oil? Summit? Jegs? Stewart-Warner?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You can also add a second gauge that will tell you the “proof” of moonshine or other white liquor products as you cruise the mountains of North Carolina, why wonder? Knowing the viscosity of your motor oil and the proof of your haul should give one many hours of comfort

or

You could just change your oil regularly and drink the spirits!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Or could just pour some moonshine into the tank
No timing or knocking or pinging issues ever again
😂


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Hmmmm. Anyone know where I can get one of these dirty oil meters that lets me know when to change my oil? Summit? Jegs? Stewart-Warner?
> 
> View attachment 143519


Have you read the installation instructions?
Where do you plan to drill the hole into your crankcase? 
Let us know how this works out


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You actually drill 3 holes in the crankcase, 1) oil viscosity, 2 moonshine “proof” gauge, 3) Craft beer hole. You use as needed.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Jetzster said:


> Or could just pour some moonshine into the tank
> No timing or knocking or pinging issues ever again
> 😂


Granny whipped Jethros ass with corn squeeze


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Hmmmm. Anyone know where I can get one of these dirty oil meters that lets me know when to change my oil? Summit? Jegs? Stewart-Warner?
> 
> View attachment 143519


Looks like one of those JC Whitney gadgets Big Jim, personally I liked the donkey that the eyes lit up on the turn signal. And the Barefoot Gas pedal


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

LOL.Thought you might all get a kick out of this. From a 1930 issue of Popular Science Monthly. These old magazines always have some neat things that are sold for cars, or ideas that you can build to use on your car or keep it running better.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Looked high and low for the turn signal donkey. All i could find is this .



Big Rig Chrome Shop - Semi Truck Chrome Shop, Truck Lighting and Chrome Accessories


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

VisGage Pocket Viscometer


VisGage Pocket Viscometer



www.reliabilitydirectstore.com





watch this video, pretty slick. PJ you could rig a tube down your dipstick pull it out while driving and have your passenger test it on the run. They also have digital models!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> Looked high and low for the turn signal donkey. All i could find is this .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the one


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Lemans guy said:


> VisGage Pocket Viscometer
> 
> 
> VisGage Pocket Viscometer
> ...


Very cool, but not inexpensive. I do it free hand. Just dip my pinky finger into the oil and taste. I swirl a little around my tongue to test for the viscosity and then its easy enough to taste it if it is dirty or sweet if anti-freeze. If salty, someone peed in your oil and start questioning the kids in your neighborhood. Takes a little experience over the years to get the hang of this, but it works. Trying to get the synthetics down pat now as they swirl on my tongue a little differently - lighter in feel and slicker. But I think another dozen or so oil changes and I'll have it down pat.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67ventwindow said:


> Looked high and low for the turn signal donkey. All i could find is this .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the Jesus dash statue with the LED lights in both the left and right hands. Each hand illuminates depending on left or right turns. Got the Satan rear shelf "third brake light" addition with the LED red eyes. Man are they bright, and you can't miss them. A little eerie at times, especially when they light up and the car battery has been disconnected. Both items made in China and are available at local car parts stores where buckets of steam and blinker fluids are sold.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Very cool, but not inexpensive. I do it free hand. Just dip my pinky finger into the oil and taste. I swirl a little around my tongue to test for the viscosity and then its easy enough to taste it if it is dirty or sweet if anti-freeze. If salty, someone peed in your oil and start questioning the kids in your neighborhood. Takes a little experience over the years to get the hang of this, but it works. Trying to get the synthetics down pat now as they swirl on my tongue a little differently - lighter in feel and slicker. But I think another dozen or so oil changes and I'll have it down pat.


The draw back of that method is that you cant taste your steak dinner after. My dads tried and true is wipe the dipstick on a kids diaper and send them down the slide.If they make it down your good. I beleave it only works on old metal slides.


----------

